# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Coloring surfaces

## Tirsor

Greetings. I need advice on how best to show continuous bodies of water on maps. I'm trying to color them. But it still leaves me unsightly brushstrokes. I tried the ink wash technique. The result is better, but it's still not clean. Maybe it's just a lack of practice. When I paint forests, it doesn't matter so much there. On the contrary, it looks interesting and creates shading of the treetops. But it looks weird on the water.
Can you advise on how to better use the ink wash technique or a completely different way of representing water areas?

----------


## XCali

Hi there!

When it comes to pen and paper I just did a few maps like that before going on to digital. BUT, there is stuff from my Thunder Rock map that I feel can maybe lift out another technique. 


So, besides the texture of the paper, I literally used pen strokes to signify movement on the water. Plus adding a little highlighting and shading around them to make them pop a bit. Pen strokes like this can add some character to your bodies of water, if you are willing to try it out.

It's simple, but I hope it helps.  :Wink:

----------


## Redrobes

Would gouache be a useful alternative to ink. Its opaque and noted for delivering a very flat result.

----------

